# [SOLVED] Acer Aspire 5750 - problem event name: BlueScreen



## sopha (Sep 24, 2013)

Hello,

I know nothing about the actual software or hardware of my laptop; I just know how to go to different sites. 

Lately my laptop keeps randomly cutting to a blue screen with white text; usually occurs without warning, but the laptop will restart itself and everything will return to running normally until the next appearance of the blue screen.

The laptop is just over 2 years old and came installed with Windows 7.
· OS - Windows 7
· x86 (32-bit) or x64 ? I'm don't know what that means. The online specs say that it was a 64-bit.
· What was original installed OS on system? I think it was, I'm so sorry, I was given to laptop as a gift.
· Is the OS an OEM version (came pre-installed on system) or full retail version (YOU purchased it from retailer)? It was pre-installed.
· Age of system (hardware) - 2 years?
· Age of OS installation - have you re-installed the OS? No.

· CPU - What does this mean?
· Video Card - What does this mean?
· MotherBoard - What does this mean?
· Power Supply - 6-cell Lithium-ion battery

· System Manufacturer - Acer, Inc
· Exact model number - Aspire 5750-2434G64Mnkk
S/N:LXR9702182131299B81601
SNID : 13117042416
I don't know what the last two were, but I included them in case they were helpful.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: Acer Aspire 5750 - problem event name: BlueScreen*

Hi,

All of the attached DMP files are of the *IRQL_GT_ZERO_AT_SYSTEM_SERVICE (4a) *bugcheck.

_This indicates that a thread is returning to user mode from a system call when its IRQL is still above PASSIVE_LEVEL. _

This is most likely being caused by a problematic and or buggy device driver, so let's go ahead and enable Driver Verifier to get further information:

*Driver Verifier:*

*What is Driver Verifier?*

Driver Verifier is included in Windows 8, 7, Windows Server 2008 R2, Windows Vista, Windows Server 2008, Windows 2000, Windows XP, and Windows Server 2003 to promote stability and reliability; you can use this tool to troubleshoot driver issues. Windows kernel-mode components can cause system corruption or system failures as a result of an improperly written driver, such as an earlier version of a Windows Driver Model (WDM) driver. 

Essentially, if there's a 3rd party driver believed to be at issue, enabling Driver Verifier will help flush out the rogue driver if it detects a violation.

*Before enabling Driver Verifier, it is recommended to create a System Restore Point:*

Vista - START | type rstrui - create a restore point
Windows 7 - START | type create | select "Create a Restore Point" 
Windows 8 - Restore Point - Create in Windows 8

*How to enable Driver Verifier:*

Start > type "verifier" without the quotes > Select the following options -

1. Select - "Create custom settings (for code developers)"
2. Select - "Select individual settings from a full list"
3. Check the following boxes -
- Special Pool
- Pool Tracking
- Force IRQL Checking
- Deadlock Detection
- Security Checks (Windows 7 & 8)
- DDI compliance checking (Windows 8)
- Miscellaneous Checks
4. Select - "Select driver names from a list"
5. Click on the "Provider" tab. This will sort all of the drivers by the provider.
6. Check EVERY box that is *NOT* provided by Microsoft / Microsoft Corporation.
7. Click on Finish.
8. Restart.

*Important information regarding Driver Verifier:*

- If Driver Verifier finds a violation, the system will BSOD.

- After enabling Driver Verifier and restarting the system, depending on the culprit, if for example the driver is on start-up, you may not be able to get back into normal Windows because Driver Verifier will flag it, and as stated above, that will cause / force a BSOD.

If this happens, do *not* panic, do the following:

- Boot into Safe Mode by repeatedly tapping the F8 key during boot-up.

- Once in Safe Mode - Start > type "system restore" without the quotes.

- Choose the restore point you created earlier.
If you did not set up a restore point, do not worry, you can still disable Driver Verifier to get back into normal Windows:

- Start > Search > type "cmd" without the quotes.

- To turn off Driver Verifier, type in cmd "verifier /reset" without the quotes.
・ Restart and boot into normal Windows.

*How long should I keep Driver Verifier enabled for?*

It varies, many experts and analysts have different recommendations. Personally, I recommend keeping it enabled for at least 24 hours. If you don't BSOD by then, disable Driver Verifier.

*My system BSOD'd, where can I find the crash dumps?*

They will be located in %systemroot%\Minidump

Any other questions can most likely be answered by this article:
Using Driver Verifier to identify issues with Windows drivers for advanced users

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## sopha (Sep 24, 2013)

*Re: Acer Aspire 5750 - problem event name: BlueScreen*

Hello Patrick,

thanks so much for your reply. I've followed all instructions but when the laptop restarted, it didn't get redirected to the BSOD, so I'll keep the Driver Verifier on for the recommended 24 hours.

Thanks again for all your help,

Sopha


----------



## sopha (Sep 24, 2013)

*Re: Acer Aspire 5750 - problem event name: BlueScreen*

Hello,

just an update on the situation. The BSOD did end up appearing and I followed the steps. But once the desktop is shown a window popped up saying that the system restore didn't complete successfully. 

The first message said:
"an unspecified error occurred during system restore. (0xc0000022)

The second time I ran the system restore the message said:
"an unspecified error occurred during system restore. (0x80070005)

and advised me to temporarily disable my anti-virus software, which I did,
but the same massage appeared when I ran the system restore again for the third time.

Note, all 3 times I chose the same restore point


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: Acer Aspire 5750 - problem event name: BlueScreen*

Hi,

Don't use the system restore unless you absolutely need to. If and when you enable verifier, if you try and boot into Windows and crash, simply navigate to Safe Mode as I explained and disable it, and THEN boot into normal Windows.

The only thing system restore should be used for is if the OS has corrupted from the use of verifier.

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## sopha (Sep 24, 2013)

*Re: Acer Aspire 5750 - problem event name: BlueScreen*

Hello,

I've waited a couple of days to see if the laptop would BSOD again, but everything is functioning as per usual.

Thanks for all your help,
Sopha


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: Acer Aspire 5750 - problem event name: BlueScreen*

Hi Sopha, 

Glad to hear, and good work. I've marked the thread as solved.

Regards,

Patrick


----------

